# Skipper and Scooter love singing to their swings!



## FaeryBee

*Skipper and Scooter were both sitting on their grapevine wreaths this evening, singing their little hearts out to the sides of the wreath.  Unfortunately, I couldn't get a good angle to catch them both in one picture so I thought I'd share what I did manage to get.

I was singing to my swing until you stuck that camera thingy in my face!


Sheesh! I move off the swing and what does she do but follows me. 


Mommmmm! I was singing too! Why are you bothering us?


It's very rude to interrupt when somebudgie is mid-song you know!


Well, now we're ready for bed and she's still with the camera. 


Wait - I think she has to put it away when she covers us up for the night.


Good Night, EveryBirdie!​*


----------



## Spiritbird

Your birds are adorable and healthy looking.


----------



## Cozette

Great pictures, especially the first one. Are they both English budgies?


----------



## jrook

Very handsome boys!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Awww. How cute and adorable you both are on your swings. Skipper and Scooter can you teach Indigo to sit on a swing please as I can't get him to sit on one. I love your photos Deb..


----------



## Vargur

Love them


----------



## aluz

I see Skipper and Scooter are big fans of the swings!  In my household, the swings are a big hit for the budgies as well.
That first pic of Scooter is my favourite of the bunch, he looks especially cute in it!


----------



## Budget baby

Those two are just too darn cute for their own good, You can almost see what they are thinking LOL.


----------



## Meskhenet

aww they are so precious


----------



## eduardo

*They are so puffy  Lovely boys you have there, Deb *


----------



## Budgiekeet

Were they singing holiday tunes? That would be awesome .


----------



## dsavino

Too funny!! Loved the captions!!


----------



## substructure

Aw, beautiful fluffy budgies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonah

Awesome pics, and caption's Deb...I love how thick the grapevines in your wreath's are...


----------



## Sammiejw

I adore these pictures. I love their set up! amazing


----------



## FaeryBee

Spiritbird said:


> Your birds are adorable and healthy looking.


*Thank you, Dianne. *



Cozette said:


> Great pictures, especially the first one. Are they both English budgies?


 *Hi, Amber --Yes, they are both English Budgies and both are from CuteLittleBirdies Aviary. *



jrook said:


> Very handsome boys!!


* Thank you, Judy!*



LynandIndigo said:


> Awww. How cute and adorable you both are on your swings. Skipper and Scooter can you teach Indigo to sit on a swing please as I can't get him to sit on one. I love your photos Deb..


 *Thanks, Lyn *



Vargur said:


> Love them


*Thank you, Elma. *



aluz said:


> I see Skipper and Scooter are big fans of the swings!  In my household, the swings are a big hit for the budgies as well.
> That first pic of Scooter is my favourite of the bunch, he looks especially cute in it!


 *Ana, Scooter is a little character and his head-feathers always look a little "mussed" *



Pretty boy said:


> Those two are just too darn cute for their own good, You can almost see what they are thinking LOL.


 *Thanks, Cathy.*



Meskhenet said:


> aww they are so precious


 *Thank you, Shennae.*



eduardo said:


> *They are so puffy  Lovely boys you have there, Deb *


* Thanks, Dee



Budgiekeet said:



Were they singing holiday tunes? That would be awesome .

Click to expand...

 They were singing the Budgie Holly Hits, Rick! :laughing:



dsavino said:



Too funny!! Loved the captions!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Diane! 



substructure said:



Aw, beautiful fluffy budgies. Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Sam!



Jonah said:



Awesome pics, and caption's Deb...I love how thick the grapevines in your wreath's are...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy. It's interesting how sometimes Michael's has really good wreaths and other times not so much. :S



Sammiejw said:



I adore these pictures. I love their set up! amazing 

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Sammie!*


----------



## kcladyz

I like the first


----------



## kwatson

Such gorgeous budgie boys Deb


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



I like the first

Click to expand...

Thanks, Heidi 



kwatson said:



Such gorgeous budgie boys Deb 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kim! *


----------



## kcladyz

Its funny how birds stop doing what they are doing as soon as you show up with a camera.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



Its funny how birds stop doing what they are doing as soon as you show up with a camera.

Click to expand...

Oh, they didn't stop immediately. They stopped only when I was trying to move aside other toys to get a good angle for the shots inside their cage. :laughing:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They are adorable!!! Skipper (I think, blue?) reminds me SOOO much of Chip!! who are his parents? I love their big smooshy faces! I need to get some of those wreaths, Chip would probably enjoy them and Chewy would love to shred them *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


BirdCrazyJill said:



They are adorable!!! Skipper (I think, blue?) reminds me SOOO much of Chip!! who are his parents? I love their big smooshy faces! I need to get some of those wreaths, Chip would probably enjoy them and Chewy would love to shred them 

Click to expand...

Hi, Jill!

Thanks for the compliment for Skipper and Scooter.

Skipper is the skyblue spangle and his parents are Sapphire and Caelen.

I think Chip and Chewy would definitely LOVE the wreaths and they are super inexpensive at Michaels. 
You can hang a bell (or two) from Chip's wreath and he'll definitely love it. *


----------



## Cozette

Do they share the same cage?


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh, Deb I really enjoyed those photos and captions. Thanks.

They are super adorable. I love the first photo of Scooter.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cozette said:



Do they share the same cage?

Click to expand...

Yes, Skipper and Scooter (the two pictured) share one flight cage.

Sunny has a flight cage of his own as does Sparky. 
However Sunny and Sparky generally hang out together in one cage for the majority of each day.

Pedro and Poppy share a flight cage together.
Peachy has a flight cage of his own.

I have a total of 7 birds and 5 Prevue Hendryx F040 Flight Cages. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh, Deb I really enjoyed those photos and captions. Thanks.

They are super adorable. I love the first photo of Scooter.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Madonna! *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Cute wonderful pictures, Deb! Love them 2, and the captions, too! And You!*


----------



## despoinaki

They are just adorable guys!! It always gives me pleasure to see them more.. live, apart from their adventures together 
I love the swings too!


----------



## SusanBudgies

Your birds are lovely, your captions are hilarious and the cage is awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Cute wonderful pictures, Deb! Love them 2, and the captions, too! And You!

Click to expand...

 Thanks Ollie!



despoinaki said:



They are just adorable guys!! It always gives me pleasure to see them more.. live, apart from their adventures together 
I love the swings too!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina! 



SusanBudgies said:



Your birds are lovely, your captions are hilarious and the cage is awesome! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Susan! *


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I can hear them now! :laughing:


"It Don't Mean A Thing (If It Ain't Got That Swing)"

It don't mean a thing, if it ain't got that swing
(doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah)
It don't mean a thing all you got to do is sing
(doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah, doo-ah)
It makes no difference 
If it's sweet or hot 
Just give that rhythm 
Everything you've got


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very cute, Lynda. 
I can imagine Skipper and Scooter singing that!*


----------



## Cozette

I bought these from Michaels and the English budgies love it. Cozette ignores it but she doesn't play with much to be honest lol. Just her one favorite toy and then her obsession with newspaper.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cozette said:



I bought these from Michaels and the English budgies love it. Cozette ignores it but she doesn't play with much to be honest lol. Just her one favorite toy and then her obsession with newspaper.

Click to expand...

All my birds seem to think the grapevine wreaths are the perfect cross between a swing, a chew-toy and a microphone for karaoke!*


----------

